# You think you have no life?



## richtee (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## smokin for life (Oct 29, 2007)

DAMN!!!  I love my life, I love my life. You know Rich the scary part about that is..... How did you find that? What in the world were you looking up to find that?


----------



## richtee (Oct 29, 2007)

A bud sent it to me. I know him very well, and am not worred aout his sanity. And I know him SOO well, I din't need to ask HIM that. LOL!


----------



## badss (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah and here I thought I was messed up at times. Thanks Rich....now I know I'm not all that bad ! LOL


----------



## jdubya (Oct 30, 2007)

After years of therapy, I can now admit something that has haunted me all my life-I cannot make the "armpit fart sound".  There I said it.  I feel better now.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL! Richtee....I'm glad I have a life.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, but the Bohemian Rhapsody rocks!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

i am glad i read replys first.....now i don't have to watch the video....LOLOL

i KNOW the armpit farts.........tho since i grew hair in my armpits.....have'nt been able to do it since puberty
















d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 17, 2007)

judging by the look on his face... ya sure he's doing that w/ his hands ?????


----------



## allen (Nov 17, 2007)

The guy needs a hobby like SMF, but Guns-n-Roses isn't bad


----------



## rip (Nov 17, 2007)

I love it, people like that make me feel so much better about myself.


----------

